# Copper Tape vs. Aluminum Foil - Are they really the same?



## The Uncreator (Jun 15, 2012)

I've usually used copper tape to shield my guitars, and I am about to do the same to my ESP now when I install the p'ups - I've recently heard though that aluminum foil does the same quality job as copper tape? I would be inclined to believe otherwise, but alas I am still intermediate at best with the more detailed aspects of guitar customizing.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 15, 2012)

Copper is much more conductive, so no. They might have similar properties but the copper is much more efficient. Much like how gold cables are better than tin. Conductance would go gold, copper, tin, aluminum. Have you ever seen electronics made of aluminum?


----------



## The Uncreator (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, but I wasn't questioning the conductivity of the two - I would of asked on a different forum if I wanted that. But rather is the conductivity of aluminum sufficient to provide the same result.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 15, 2012)

Short answer no. The electromagnetic properties are why, sorry that I tried to explain.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 16, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what you use.
Copper does conduct better than aluminum, but it isn't relevant at all.
The purpose of shielding is to block electromagtic interference agains hum induced in the pickup coils, which both materials will do jus fine (technically, it's all about creating a Faraday cage).

Copper has the advantage of being easier to solder on. You can solder on aluminum, but this usually requires a different type of solder and resin, depending on which type aluminum. Fairly often though, it's possible to solder on aluminum by scratching it up and apply a presolder layer at a higher temperature.

A metal grille will also work fine, as will a strip of copper with the ground wire soldered onto it, and then the rest of the cacity coated with conductive paint.


----------



## Neil (Jun 17, 2012)

Aluminium is fine for shielding, copper is more conductive, but aluminium is still much more conductive than the graphite paint that is used to shield cavities on most production guitars.




SpaceDock said:


> Much like how gold cables are better than tin. Conductance would go gold, copper, tin, aluminum.


Actually as far as conductance is concerned it goes copper, gold, aluminium, tin,

gold is only used on connectors for corrosion resistance.

Electrical resistivity and conductivity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 18, 2012)

If copper works fine till now, why do you wanna change?

Aluminium will work fine also, I guess. Pedal housing and most small effects (and even bigger ones) are made of aluminium, and there's no more parasite.

Conductivity of copper is much better, obviously, but does it matter here in guitar shielding as current involved is really small? I'm not electronic expert so I don't wnt to affirm some errors.


----------



## explosivo (Jun 18, 2012)

Copper tape sold by luthier supply houses for the purpose of shielding has conductive adhesive, where aluminum duct tape doesn't. Really that's the only thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 18, 2012)

explosivo said:


> Copper tape sold by luthier supply houses for the purpose of shielding has conductive adhesive, where aluminum duct tape doesn't. Really that's the only thing to keep in mind.


Dude, I've checked your website... Awesome work!!!
There's some small problems on your official website when looking at the gallery.

But great work, anyway!


----------

